

Eric Schmidt Pegs Ice Cream Sandwich For Mid-Fall Release - matusz13
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/07/googles-eric-schmidt-pegs-ice-cream-sandwich-for-mid-fall-release/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
yes, my last two posts have been about ice cream. What can I say, it's hot out in LA.
======
matusz13
yes, my last two posts have had "ice cream" in the title. What can I say, it's
hot out in LA.

